# Tortoise shell kitten in need of a home - L.A. area



## dehart (Mar 21, 2006)

As much as I'd love to keep this sweet little girl, my husband has put his foot down and said we can't keep three kittens. She's about 11 weeks old and is playful and loving. Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------

